
Sean Parker: Facebook Should Not Have Won, MySpace Blew It - AndrewWarner
http://www.fastcompany.com/video/sean-parker-facebook-should-not-have-won-myspace-blew-it
======
robryan
And now the network effects on facebook are way stronger than they ever were
on myspace, they would have to really screw up privacy(a lot more than they
have) to lose to another network in the foreseeable future because I don't
think they would lose on engineering given the team they have assembled.

~~~
avk
I agree that Facebook could easily screw up on privacy but I don't think they
could lose like MySpace lost. If Facebook were to screw up, where would people
go? Assuming MySpace, Friendster, etc. are already a lost cause.

------
vaksel
I think it's pretty simple.

Myspace was basically just a simple webpage maker that let you "friend" other
"webpages".

Facebook was an actual social network where you could find people.

With myspace if you didn't know someone's myspace account, you couldn't find
them. With facebook, all you needed to have was either your high school name,
college class, or your past employer, and you could connect/reconnect with
people.

~~~
DrSprout
Myspace is trashy. That's all there is to it. They gave everyone full ability
to do whatever they want with their pages, and ordinary people make terrible
design decisions. Facebook gave everyone a standard template and told them
they weren't allowed to fuck it up - which meant that people could just
socialize instead of laughing at the gaudiness of it all.

~~~
gscott
They could solve this by setting a preference where it hides many of the
rationalizations and gives a standard look. Why they don't do something simple
like that is just their mistake. Not really sure if they care.

~~~
83457
"Why they don't do something simple like that is just their mistake"

I think all of the customization started from them just not sanitizing input.
People realized they could customize their page, inject javascript, etc and
then that just became an expect part of MySpace. If they removed that now
there would probably be little reason for many of the users still there to
stay.

------
avk
Anyone know where we can get the full talk? I'd like to see Jack Dorsey and
Ashton Kutcher's reactions.

------
hoop
I'd ask for Sean Parker's MySpace URL, but it's apparent he's never actually
used the site if he thinks that they should have "won" over Facebook.

